# Eos Key



## nhvwpilot (Mar 23, 2006)

This may hve been posted already but I don't remember seeing it. Does the Eos have the regular flip key or did VW decide to get fancy and use the Passat type key?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Eos Key (nhvwpilot)*

^ Regular key (which I much prefer).


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Key (BigFoot-74205)*

Anybody know what the price difference is for a replacement key between the Passat style and the standard key? And by the way, is the switchblade style the standard?


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Not sure on pricing but I think the switchblade is the standard key now.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

Look here:








http://www.automobilemag.com/a..._eos/
Take a close look at the steering column. You can clearly see the switchblade keyhole on the column

_Modified by Furiator at 11:07 AM 3-25-2006_


_Modified by Furiator at 11:08 AM 3-25-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Furiator)*

I prefer a regular Key myself. Leftlanenews had an interesting article about the "smart" keys. But the first reader response to the Leftlanenews article is that VW switchblade keys cost about $350.00 to replace. That's why I asked earlier, for one of the many VW sales people who read these posts, to find out what replacement keys cost...Both switchblade and Passat style.
http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...-keys/ 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:26 AM 3-25-2006_


----------



## BenGee (Aug 17, 2003)

whatever the new GTI uses the eos uses.....the dashes are the same except for the vents are a liittle diffrent and the sterring colum is the same...


----------



## mogale (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

price varies by dealer, but the new passat key is slightly cheaper. Doesn't matter though, if the eos is the same as the new GTI...does it?


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

What Volkswagen hasnt had the switchblade since 1999?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

^ The B6 Passat.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (mogale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mogale* »_the new passat key is slightly cheaper.

B6 Passat Key ~$150.00
B5.5 Passat Key with remote ~$220.00


----------



## AirmanPika (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Makes sense. Half the cost of the flip keys is the key itself and to cut it. On the B6 they just contain the remote so it lowers the cost. IMO the B6 key felt cheap when I held one.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Eos Key (nhvwpilot)*

The thing I'm most curious to know about the key, or really the key fob, is whether it has a button to operate the top remotely. One review reported that it did, but I haven't seen anything from VW that says this, and you'd think it would be a feature they'd highlight, as Saab does.
It'd be nice to be able to put the top down as you're walking toward the car, but a lot of manufacturers don't want to support this because operating the top when the car isn't running runs the battery down quickly.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Eos Key (flubber)*

Actually, Opel offers this feature on the Astra TwinTop. I read in a German mag that the Eos will have this feature, too. I very much hope so.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

The EOS key:


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Key (sp_wh)*

Speaking of functions on the key. I've been wondering if the VW emblem on the trunklid tips in and functions as a handle like on the Golf/Jetta. Or if the Eos trunk release is only on the keyfob and drivers door?


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Eos Key (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Trunk operates like Golf V (unfortunately not like the push-to-auto-open as in the Phaeton). Oh, and during closing the trunk lid, the last few inches are electrically operated (don't ask...)


----------

